# Fender prices 2022



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just noticed a price hike on Fender products. I guess to be expected but just one item i new that was 999.00 prior to 2022 is now 1099.00 !!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Meh, I still want to buy MIM Strats for $399. How stuck in the past am I?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

keto said:


> Meh, I still want to buy MIM Strats for $399. How stuck in the past am I?


@keto this coming year…


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> @keto this coming year…


Oh, fuck, I've been lots of years doing that (and laughing at myself after the fact)


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

American Pro II strats are $2179 now. Im pretty sure they were 19-something before Christmas. Guitar inflation is crazy....and not just this year. I remember in 2012 LA music was selling Am. Standard strats at year end for $999. How many other consumer items double in price in 10 years ?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, other than bacon or maybe fuel, I don't see anything else going up as fast as our gear. That will all change when the recession hits soon, maybe even this year.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

Pedro-x said:


> American Pro II strats are $2179 now. Im pretty sure they were 19-something before Christmas. Guitar inflation is crazy....and not just this year. I remember in 2012 LA music was selling Am. Standard strats at year end for $999. How many other consumer items double in price in 10 years ?
> 
> Houses


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Pedro-x said:


> American Pro II strats are $2179 now. Im pretty sure they were 19-something before Christmas. Guitar inflation is crazy....and not just this year. I remember in 2012 LA music was selling Am. Standard strats at year end for $999. How many other consumer items double in price in 10 years ?


It seems Am Stds were $1000 forever...
Friend bought a Strat Plus new in 1990, it was $1100 with tax. Am Std back then would've been $800ish. 20 years later the price on the equivalent top model, the Deluxe, was maybe $1500can?
It's like prices stalled for 20 years, then jump up in the last 5.

Oh well, all my 25 year old Strats are now worth a little bit more...


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

In August I bought a Fender Princeton Chris Stapleton amp for $2649. In the fall it was $2799, now it's $2999. Up 13% in five months.

Supply delays, increases in parts and manufacturing costs, shipping costs have gone nuts ... it has to get passed along.

We like to think that Fender (and other companies) should exist to make guitar players happy. Like Henry Ford said a very long time ago, "I am not in the car making business. I am in the money making business!"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Up $100 from the last price based on what im seeing here.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Houses have a lot more than doubled in the last decade. My buddy works at Old Navy and his girlfriend is an at home nail technician and they just got a mortgage for 850k.

But no.. this isn’t a bubble lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

morepowder said:


> In August I bought a Fender Princeton Chris Stapleton amp for $2649. In the fall it was $2799, now it's $2999. Up 13% in five months.
> 
> Supply delays, increases in parts and manufacturing costs, shipping costs have gone nuts ... it has to get passed along.
> 
> We like to think that Fender (and other companies) should exist to make guitar players happy. Like Henry Ford said a very long time ago, "I am not in the car making business. I am in the money making business!"


Same amp did that last year. Jumped it up to $2899 and then dropped it back down to $2,799.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Feels to me that Gibson guitars, specifically LP Standards, have gone up to the point where - buying new - I don't think their value is worth considering anymore. It's fluff now. As someone mentioned above, Strats were stuck at a certain price point for decades, same w/ Gibson LPs at about $1,800 - that's all changed in the last few years.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> It seems Am Stds were $1000 forever...
> Friend bought a Strat Plus new in 1990, it was $1100 with tax. Am Std back then would've been $800ish. 20 years later the price on the equivalent top model, the Deluxe, was maybe $1500can?
> It's like prices stalled for 20 years, then jump up in the last 5.
> 
> Oh well, all my 25 year old Strats are now worth a little bit more...


I worked at a Fender dealer back in the late-80s and early-90s. A few months back, I stumbled across a dealer catalog/price list. I keep meaning to post the info. Maybe I’ll dig it out this weekend.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Pedro-x said:


> American Pro II strats are $2179 now. Im pretty sure they were 19-something before Christmas. Guitar inflation is crazy....and not just this year. I remember in 2012 LA music was selling Am. Standard strats at year end for $999. How many other consumer items double in price in 10 years ?


Amp Pro II strats had a price reduction last year.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I worked at a Fender dealer back in the late-80s and early-90s. A few months back, I stumbled across a dealer catalog/price list. I keep meaning to post the info. Maybe I’ll dig it out this weekend.


St John's?


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> It seems Am Stds were $1000 forever...
> Friend bought a Strat Plus new in 1990, it was $1100 with tax. Am Std back then would've been $800ish. 20 years later the price on the equivalent top model, the Deluxe, was maybe $1500can?
> It's like prices stalled for 20 years, then jump up in the last 5.
> 
> Oh well, all my 25 year old Strats are now worth a little bit more...


I bought my American Fender HSS Deluxe Stratocaster brand new from L&M in 2009 for $1400CDN after tax.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> St John's?


No St. John’s in Ottawa that far back. Domenic’s Music.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> No St. John’s in Ottawa that far back. Domenic’s Music.


Makes sense. Was it the location on Carling and Broadview that was a St Johns, but I think was a Dominic's before that? Next door to the DoReMi piano lesson place.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

marcos said:


> Just noticed a price hike on Fender products. I guess to be expected but just one item i new that was 999.00 prior to 2022 is now 1099.00 !!!


When Fender knows that you can build their products for the cost of say… 2000 apples, they know that they can charge 2100 apples and that most people will take the easy way out.

Or buy it used for 1100 apples.

Determined people find ways to build a 6500 Apple Fender for less than the cost of a 2500 Apple Fender.

It’s hard to approximate a 6500 Apple Fender guitar or a 3500 apple amp. It requires more skill than just assembly.

But I will never understand why someone would choose to pay Fender 2400 apples for a guitar that is inferior to a 1600 apple or less guitar made by Warmoth which is superior in every conceivable way that requires zero skill to assemble and would cost maybe 150-300 apples to take to a skilled tech for very simple set up.

I can say with confidence that I will be building 3-5000 apple amps for 1400-1500 apples from now on.

The time spent waiting would be a deterrent if the final product wasn’t head and shoulders above what is offered by Fenders assembly line.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Pedro-x said:


> American Pro II strats are $2179 now. Im pretty sure they were 19-something before Christmas. Guitar inflation is crazy....and not just this year. I remember in 2012 LA music was selling Am. Standard strats at year end for $999. How many other consumer items double in price in 10 years ?


I'm seeing some AmPro2 guitars at $2299. 

There's two things compounding prices for us in Canada: 1) Inflation. 2) the Canadian dollar value against the USD. Back in 2009 when our dollar was at par with USD I bought a brand new American Standard Tele for $900 on sale from Musician's Friend. Buddy of mine paid $1400 for a new 52 Tele around 2011. Now the American Original 50's Tele is listing for $2749.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow prices are increasing, such astounding news


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Fender CEO on guitar and amp stock shortages: "We’re not optimistic at this point it’s going to get significantly better for at least two, maybe three, quarters”


Get 'em while you can!




www.musicradar.com


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Remember when you could buy Squier guitars for $200ish new? Or when Classic Vibes were $300?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Got my 2020 dot 335 from L&M for 3800 in June and by September or so it was 4100. They didn’t have very many on their site at the time so I figured I might as well buy this before there aren’t any left and they still don’t have any so I might’ve got the last one for awhile.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> When Fender knows that you can build their products for the cost of say… 2000 apples, they know that they can charge 2100 apples and that most people will take the easy way out.
> 
> Or buy it used for 1100 apples.
> 
> ...


The question is are you in the apple amp saving business or are you a mother fucking rebel rocker roller? Fuck the apples! lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> When Fender knows that you can build their products for the cost of say… 2000 apples, they know that they can charge 2100 apples and that most people will take the easy way out.
> 
> Or buy it used for 1100 apples.
> 
> ...


Man alive I really want to eat some Apples. 
I just dropped 1800 on a '97 strat Plus and the whole reason was because I could and I always wanted an American strat. There was no real logic to it other than that. Played a few Americans, this is the one I liked and I pulled the trigger. I understand your sentiment quite well. I did not try any other manufacturers, I wanted what I wanted. 

If you ever want to build me a 3000 apple amp for 1400 apples, you let me know 
I think I have 5 lbs in the fridge as a down payment.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s hard to believe a business would want to stay profitable and meet margin by raising prices in the face of rising costs. Most retail price increases are actually a year behind the actual cost increase to manufacture the product.

I know it’s only a couple hundred in wood and parts and after all things like warehouses, worker benefits, tools, power and utilities, supply chain infrastructure, customer acquisition costs, b2b websites and tech/server support for their dealer access and marketing are all free. Fender should make a guitar for $400 and sell for $600 and just “stay” in business.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

You can bet that all these price hikes will affect the used gear market. Like a lot of players here, thats what i am worried about.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Brunz said:


> Man alive I really want to eat some Apples.
> I just dropped 1800 on a '97 strat Plus and the whole reason was because I could and I always wanted an American strat. There was no real logic to it other than that. Played a few Americans, this is the one I liked and I pulled the trigger. I understand your sentiment quite well. I did not try any other manufacturers, I wanted what I wanted.
> 
> If you ever want to build me a 3000 apple amp for 1400 apples, you let me know
> I think I have 5 lbs in the fridge as a down payment.


I have paid retail for a lot of Fender stuff, but as soon as they refused to send me a schematic for the ‘64 hand-wired Deluxe Reverb, I sold it and the ‘62 Princeton and will never purchase another product built by them again.

That being said, if there was a very lightweight Vintera or American Original on the table for a trade one day, I wouldn’t be too proud to consider it.

They just won’t see another dime of MSRP from me again.

As for the amp, If you buy it from Stewmac or Mojotone for 800-1700 apples. I’ll happily build it for you for 300-500 apples depending on the complexity.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> Makes sense. Was it the location on Carling and Broadview that was a St Johns, but I think was a Dominic's before that? Next door to the DoReMi piano lesson place.


Bought my first guitar and then amp at that Dominic’s. Still have the Simon and Patrick. The Randall Stereo Chorus is long gone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> You can bet that all these price hikes will affect the used gear market. Like a lot of players here, thats what i am worried about.


Used market usually has a lot of lag vs annual increases. The main reason its caught up a bit is scarcity of new product and thus pandemic pricing. Thats why all these 97 mim strats are listed at $750 because a new player series (the better guitar more often than not) is now $1100. I wont be paying said $750 for a 90s mim, but I bet someone will.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> They just won’t see another dime of MSRP from me again


I can hardly understand why anyone would buy something retail in this game. There is a plethora of gear floating around out there. Often times as good or better than exists off the shelf. I hunt around in the used spaces myself. Broken stuff is my favorite because if it ain't broke, I can't fix it


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Budda said:


> Used market usually has a lot of lag vs annual increases. The main reason its caught up a bit is scarcity of new product and thus pandemic pricing. Thats why all these 97 mim strats are listed at $750 because a new player series (the better guitar more often than not) is now $1100. I wont be paying said $750 for a 90s mim, but I bet someone will.


No lag at some stores. I saw l and m Pickering had a used 68 pro reverb so emailed them and they quoted me a price more what new ones were 3 days before. Seems pretty shady. I’m fine with price increases but not on stock they’ve already purchased. Ended up just buying a brand new one in Kanata.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Brunz said:


> I can hardly understand why anyone would buy something retail in this game. There is a plethora of gear floating around out there. Often times as good or better than exists off the shelf. I hunt around in the used spaces myself. Broken stuff is my favorite because if it ain't broke, I can't fix it


That’s going to be my attitude when buying my first home. I want to find a house that someone’s grandparents died in and I want to turn it into the exact same house it was the day it was built but with more efficient guts. I want their ghosts to talk to me everyday when I take my morning poop and smile.

When it comes to a guitar, I’m not gonna rebuild a neck. But mostly anything else I’m game.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Brunz said:


> I can hardly understand why anyone would buy something retail in this game. There is a plethora of gear floating around out there. Often times as good or better than exists off the shelf. I hunt around in the used spaces myself. Broken stuff is my favorite because if it ain't broke, I can't fix it


I agree, someone who knows their stuff buying used is almost always best.

For new buyers, not familiar with guitars, the used space is full of potential fakes, guitars with hidden flaws, and stolen guitars... so for piece of mind buying new it is. Also people gifting guitars to kids or grandkids.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Remember when you could buy Squier guitars for $200ish new? Or when Classic Vibes were $300?


Someone posed recently how some of the Classic Vibes were listed at $399 on Amazon. I guess they were clearing some models out. Reg price was $539. Since this recent price increase now they're all listed at $619.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Time to look at used Godin? They're cheaper than used Squiers!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Time to look at used Godin? They're cheaper than used Squiers!


That's a very wise strategy!! 
I'm still amazed that Godins don't command a better resale value...


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ That's very true. And on top of that, Godin is one of those companies you can try out the guitar in-store and be almost assured you're going to get the same level of quality & feel when you order it on-line or try a used guitar. With Squiers, it's a crapshoot requiring you to try every single damn one of them to find that one that shines.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> Makes sense. Was it the location on Carling and Broadview that was a St Johns, but I think was a Dominic's before that? Next door to the DoReMi piano lesson place.


Hazeldean Mall for the Win!!

There was the Carling location which became St. John's, then moved to Merivale Road.
The Kanata location moved west to the strip mall a couple kilometers up Hazeldean Road, then eventually became St. John's as well.
The Orleans location was the one that Domenic kept and continued to be run by his wife after he died. I think it eventually was run by his son and/or got sold. Not sure if it's even there still.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's the story from their website:


Account Suspended


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Pedro-x said:


> American Pro II strats are $2179 now. Im pretty sure they were 19-something before Christmas. Guitar inflation is crazy....and not just this year. I remember in 2012 LA music was selling Am. Standard strats at year end for $999. How many other consumer items double in price in 10 years ?


I've recently bought a few pedals, not because I need them right now but because I will want them at some point so I decided to get them used now before prices get any crazier.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

colchar said:


> I've recently bought a few pedals, not because I need them right now but because I will want them at some point so I decided to get them used now before prices get any crazier.


Predictive inventory management? How's that sound?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Taylor too. I bought my Taylor Koa in 2020 for $1750. It’s $2400 now. $650 in a year?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

colchar said:


> I've recently bought a few pedals, not because I need them right now but because I will want them at some point so I decided to get them used now before prices get any crazier.


Same reason I decided to pull the trigger on an AO60's Jazzmaster back in November. Caught one of the last batch of new ones to go out. Sellers are asking new list prices for used ones.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> Taylor too. I bought my Taylor Koa in 2020 for $1750. It’s $2400 now. $650 in a year?


according to some sources, we've devalued our currency as much as 80% in the last year. although that doesn't affect things like wages immediately, it does affect commodities, assets, and thus hard goods


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Last month I bought a 3 year old NOS Fender Vintera 70's Jazz Bass for $1050.00 from a local store. The price when it came into stock (in 2019) was $1295.00 and then it jumped to $1350.00

I just checked L&M's website and the price for it has just increased to $1650.00 which is a increase of $250.00 Glad I bought mine for $1050.00 with full new warranty.

Prices are out of control. 

TD


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Thornton Davis said:


> Last month I bought a 3 year old NOS Fender Vintera 70's Jazz Bass for $1050.00 from a local store. The price when it came into stock (in 2019) was $1295.00 and then it jumped to $1350.00
> 
> I just checked L&M's website and the price for it has just increased to $1650.00 which is a increase of $250.00 Glad I bought mine for $1050.00 with full new warranty.
> 
> ...



And the Vintera are what replaced the MIM Classic series. For a long time those were one of the best deals going on Fender gear - vintage specs for under $1000.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

A tweed Blues Jr. just went from $899 to $1019 on L&M's website. None available until July '22. That's the story in a nutshell.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I read somewhere, that the CEO of Fender said in an interview, that it will quite a while longer before the supply issues get resolved. He also said that there are 18 million new guitar players out there since the stay at home mentality came about.


----------

